# Pics of my B13 auto to manual swap!



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

congrats man, that took some major balls, everyone is talkin about the swap but barely anyone does it, great job
soon you will be the "master of the fifth gear" lol
do you miss the auto? lol
how u likein the 5 speed?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

WOW! yes congrats...gotta see the inside shot..wanna see the interior....Congrats again keep up the Nissan Skills you have


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, it is not done yet, so I don't know how I like the 5 speed yet, but I have no doubt, I WILL NOT MISS THE AUTO.

It was a little intimidating at first, but as I go along, I realize it is actually a pretty straightforward swap. 

I found things that others have said, have to be swapped, that don't. But, I have also found things, that others have said, don't have to be swapped, but really do.

Will post more pics as I progress, including the inside pics, as I haven't even started on the inside yet.

I am basically replacing everything, "while I am at it."

Look for a complete write-up coming soon.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn dude how did it turn out....this thread is 3 months old...
how long did it take?
how much did it cost?


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

hay man how much did u pay 4 the tranny???? peeps around here want $800 just 4 the tranny itself with nothing els!!!!!! I want to do the swap BADLY but its kinda hard for a 16 year old to come up with a grand 4 a tranny swap!!!


----------



## mistawimpy (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm planning on swapping out my auto tranny and putting in an SE-R tranny. I want the whole thing, just take out the old motor, put in the new one w/tranny. I heard that doing a swap like this will be costly, any one have an idea of how much and what will be needed?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool project man. When you're done, will you do mine?  actually, I have a BB in mind.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

looking good bro

jr


----------

